# Is my bowl oven-safe?



## virgo152

I am making soup. Would you be able to put the bowl in the oven.


----------



## Katie H

Andrea, do you know the maker of the bowl?  Are there any markings on the bottom as to whether it's oven-safe, etc.?  Without some more information, we're kind of shooting in the dark with an answer.  Or, could you post a picture of the bowl?  Someone may have one and can offer helpful information for you.


----------



## virgo152

It says microwavable and dishwasher safe.  I assume it's not oven safe.


----------



## Katie H

virgo152 said:


> It says microwavable and dishwasher safe.  I assume it's not oven safe.



I would say that's a safe assumption.  The maker is telling you the acceptable conditions at which the bowl should be subjected.

If you have a Pyrex or Corning Ware bowl, I would recommend using one of those instead.


----------



## DramaQueen

*Okay Virgo, I gotta be the one to ask.  Why would you put the bowl in the oven to make soup???*


----------



## virgo152

I was going to make the soup on the stove.  I was going to put the bowl in the oven to melt to cheese.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I _assume_ that what you are talking about doing is making a pot of soup, ladling it into some bowls, sprinkling some cheese on top, putting the bowls on a baking/cookie sheet and then sliding it into a pre-heated oven for 2-3 minutes to melt the cheese?

If the bowl is plastic, glass or thin china - it would probably (but no guarantee) be safe if the oven temp was not over 150ºF - BUT, definately NOT under the broiler.

If your bowl is a glazed pottery type material - sure, 350ºF should be fine. Under the boiler would also _probably_ work if you kept the bowl 6-8 inches away.

Of course - to be totally safe ... you could use the microwave to melt the cheese.

It's really hard to give you a more definitive answer not knowing any more than you have told us about "the bowl".


----------



## Bilby

If the soup is hot enough, the cheese will melt anyway.  Gordon Ramsay made a broccoli soup where he put slices of goat's cheese in the bottom of each bowl and poured the soup over the cheese. The cheese slowly melts, making the broccoli soup all cream.  I also put bocconcini balls into soup after it is heated and it melts nicely. A fine grate of most hard cheeses should do similar.


----------



## DramaQueen

virgo152 said:


> I was going to make the soup on the stove. I was going to put the bowl in the oven to melt to cheese.


 
*Ah, now I get it.  I make French Onion soup, pour the soup into individual serving bowls, lay a couple of slices Gruyere cheese over the top then put the bowls under the broiler.  This only works if you have bowls that are oven safe such as bean pot bowls which is what I use.  If they aren't oven safe they will shatter.   *


----------



## Robo410

a bowl that is dishwasher safe and microwave safe is capable of handling oven heat for several minutes.  However, the broiler gets very hot and you would need to watch the cheese melt and remove the bowl as soon as it's done.  (also, 6-8 inches away as Michael said.


----------



## kitchenelf

Virgo - it might be helpful for us to know what kind of soup you are making.  I add cheese to a lot of soups and never put in the oven.  I grate Parmesan or other cheese directly in.  French Onion soup, however, to me has to be melted in the oven though I have nuked it when in a hurry if it was just for me.


----------



## amelina

I think the others are correct in saying that if you are using the oven to melt the cheese, the soups heat is enough and you really don't have to put it in the oven. I do hope the soups fine.


----------



## virgo152

Thanks everyone!  I was trying french onion soup.  It was ok.


----------



## Michael in FtW

LOL - since the original question was about putting the BOWL into the oven ... I would still be curious to know what material the bowl was made from. You can put soup that is too hot to drink into a styrofoam cup/bowl - but that has nothing to do with whether it would survive in an oven.


----------



## virgo152

It was a ceramic bowl.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Glazed ceramic is _usually_ oven safe ... since it is fired in a kiln at temps somewhere between 1,100ºF - 2,000ºF. It would also, _generally_, work under a broiler ... to melt and brown the cheese in your French onion soup. 

Being _microwave_ safe means the clay and glaze do not contain metals.


----------



## sankum

I have always had doubts with my bowl. everytiime i use it in oven i check if its okay to use it. This thread has a lot of information . Thanks to all for sharing them..


----------

